# Elite GT 500



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anyone shot or own a Elite GT 500? Give us a report.....


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sweet shooter! smooth draw, dead in the hand. If you can shoot the Z28, you might change your mind. I shoot the Synergy extreme. Best customer service in the business! 
Kelly


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a 27 inch draw so I am leaning towards the gt 500. I also like the 35 inch ata.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> I have a 27 inch draw so I am leaning towards the gt 500. *I also like the 35 inch ata*.


How would you be able to shoot a bow taller than you are? :shock:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

North,
If you shoot at Datus, there is member by the name of Randy that lives in Sandy and he has a GT500 and he just got an XLR. Sorry, can't remember his last name. I have his cell # if you want to give him a call. 
Kelly


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I am getting one, it is just a matter of when.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

WHEN.... I bought one it should be here in a few days.  *OOO* -*|*- *(())* *()* -~|- -()/- _O- -^|^- -oooo-


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what is the price range on Elite bows? I checked out their web site and they didn't have a MSRP. 
Also, if you don't mind me asking, why choose an Elite over say, Hoyt, Mathews, or Bowtech?

Thanks


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Try one and you will know why! Speed, draw cycle, solid back wall, dead in the hands........


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

DBCooper said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the price range on Elite bows? I checked out their web site and they didn't have a MSRP.
> Also, if you don't mind me asking, why choose an Elite over say, Hoyt, Mathews, or Bowtech?
> 
> Thanks


I have owned pse, hoyt, mathews, I want something new. Try and find some dirt on Elite, everyone who has shot them loves them. They are a new company with new fresh ideas. It is a love story really, one of the girls from Martin hooks up with a guy from Bowtech and they fall in love and decide to make sexy, smooth, fast, bows. I am just tired of the same boring stuff that so many bow companies are making. I wanted a fast bow, I wanted a 7 inch brace height, I wanted a bow with a 35 ish axle to axle. I wanted a bow that was smooth and no hand shock. 
ATA - 34 7/8"

BH - 7 1/8"

Draw Length - 27-30"

Draw Weight - 60-90 lbs

IBO Speed - 346 FPS

looks like I found it in the GT500!!!
You can get a GT500 for around 775.00 Here is there web site http://www.elitearchery.com/GT500.html


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice bow NS, the fuschia has it going on. The answer to your first question Pro would be Canted.  Merry Christmas all......


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

that looks like a sweet bow are you getting it in 27" if so could I shoot a few through it?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

These bows are supposed to be sweet but are they proven yet? It may take a bit more time................as they say............."only time will tell".

btw SW I saw your photo in the Eastmans Journal in the deer section. Look 2 pages past yours and you will see my daughters photo in the Bison section.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> that looks like a sweet bow are you getting it in 27" if so could I shoot a few through it?


Ya it should be here any day now in a 27" you can shoot it all you want and so can everyone else except the "doubter" aka 22.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

lol h**ts. they are horrible IMO. i want to try these too, but can't find a price off the internet. i want to go shoot some! 
i like how they have the 90 lb setting. that way i can pull it back! :lol: jk.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

wow that bow is WAY fast!  i want one!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I just got it today and got it set up..........This is the smoothest and fastest bow I have ever shot. I love it!!!!! -*|*- -^|^- -^|^- -^|^- -^|^- If anyone wants to shoot it P.M. and I will meet you at Jakes.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

how many pounds is it set at? 90? lol thats alot


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> If anyone wants to shoot it P.M. and I will meet you at Jakes.


I will have to wait until my release extension comes in but plan on it!

It warms my heart to know that I know someone who fell for this love story.

I heard they don't allow them in Idaho............Is this true? :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants to shoot it P.M. and I will meet you at Jakes.
> ...


We mock what we fear, we mock the unknown, we mock what we have never tried. Don't be afraid 22, try to move out of the LX box that you are stuck in.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I know how Scott Feels about his LX. It is going to take a heck of a bow to replace mine. It will have to shoot 30 fps per second faster. be just as accurate and then I will still have to teach it to hunt. :wink: 

All the spec's seem to say it is a shooter for a short guy like myself.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

The problem I see with the GT500 is, NO ONE around here sales them! I shot one a few weeks ago in Oklahoma- and was very impressed! They are very fast, have the best limbs on the market and probably the quietest bow I have ever shot. Definately something to look at. I'm sure they could be trained to hunt!!!!


----------

